# smb secure?



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all i was not sure which section to put this so if its in the wrong one i do apologise. I have just successfully setup a samba server from my raspberry pi and now everyone in my family can access my external hdd to view and retrieve family photos and family holiday videos through a smb client on their android, mobile and windows pc that are on the same newtork. However im unsure of the security of it this is what i have set in place as far as security:

Raspberry pi has a username and password to be able to login to the weezey desktop screen.

The smb server has a username and password (everyone i allow is accessing the server via the same login details)

All mobile device have mcafee livesafe installed on them. 

The wireless network connection has a password (in order for them to access my internet connection) 

The router has a password set on the router settings so a password is needed to access the admin settings on the router or to do admin changes.



So is this secure enough say from someone outside trying to login and accessing my server? If so great if not what extra security measures can i do to prevent. 


Many Thanks for your time


----------



## Warlord711 (Apr 26, 2014)

As long as you dont have any port forwarding rule for SMB on your router, its nearly impossible to gain access to your SMB server behind that router.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, how would i find this out if i have got a forward port to smb or not? Thanks


----------



## Warlord711 (Apr 26, 2014)

You can check your router settings, there should be some options for port forwarding.

On the other hand, you can use a service like Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router to test if your SMB service is accessable from the internet.

Just choose the port you want to check, SMB is 445.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for this it says port 445 is closed so that mean its secure? Thanks again for your help


----------

